# MT Orsino



## Mike Vanko (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi
I have in my possession a gavel which was used for the launch of M T 'Orsino' in 1966 at Yarrow & Company, Glasgow.
Any info/photos on the ship or launch would be appreciated


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Mike 
Take a look in clydebuilt ships database - no pics but gives description. 
You might want to try the question in the fishing vessel forum... 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## Mike Vanko (Dec 19, 2007)

*Orsino*



Jim MacIntyre said:


> Mike
> Take a look in clydebuilt ships database - no pics but gives description.
> You might want to try the question in the fishing vessel forum...
> Cheers
> Jim Mac


Thanks for that Jim, I'll try the fishing section. Regards Mike


----------

